# FroggLegs Brakes Installation and Setup



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Just replacing my Avid 4s with Frogs. 

Simple, solid, and effective is my first impression on installation.

Anyone have tips beyond what I can garner from experience?
-high straddle
-pad holder mount is vertical over canti boss.
-canti stud is fully inserted in the mount (brake almost touches pad) so that the legs are 'horizontal'.

Appreciated...


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Spunout said:


> Just replacing my Avid 4s with Frogs.
> 
> Simple, solid, and effective is my first impression on installation.
> 
> ...


i typically dont have my straddle cable that high, at all. i prefer more power.

toe-in is done via adjustable wrench & some muscle....

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/argylesocks/254005016/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/95/254005016_33c037a431.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="09262006(005)" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/argylesocks/254002356/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://static.flickr.com/89/254002356_abb5f1bb9d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="rear wheel" /></a>


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

argylesocks said:


> i typically dont have my straddle cable that high, at all. i prefer more power.
> 
> toe-in is done via adjustable wrench & some muscle....


Which brake pads are those?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

DRLski said:


> Which brake pads are those?


koolstop dual-compound. i didnt like 'em for the front. seems like i had more squeel/chatter than with the standard koolstop, so i switch'd em back...
no i use the regular 'salmon' koolstop pads. thicker.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Channel Lock pliers and cans of cheap beer are required for setting up the toe in. Careful with the hanger thing the brake cable bolts to, mine broke the night before a race, it is just white metal.

They are a nice brake, they work somewhat better than dragging your feet which puts them at the top of the list for cantilever technology.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, they look good and provide very good modulation and mud clearance. 

Braking power is a bit further down the list.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Straddle height and high profile brakes*



argylesocks said:


> i typically dont have my straddle cable that high, at all. i prefer more power.
> 
> toe-in is done via adjustable wrench & some muscle....
> 
> ...


On high profile brakes, like the frog legs, straddle height makes almost no difference in brake leverage. Because the cable arms are nearly perpendicular to frame, only the vertical portion of the cable force produces braking force. Changing the angle of the straddle does not change the vertical component of the straddle force - the vertical force on each arm is always half the force in the main brake cable.

On low profile brakes, like the avids, the arms are at about a 45 degree angle to the frame. Therefore, only the component of the straddle cable force that is at a 45 degree angle creates braking force. However, changing the straddle angle changes the horizontal component of the straddle cable force, which in turn changes the 45 degree component of the straddle cable force. So straddle cable angle _does_ change the leverage of low profile brakes.

High profile brakes like the frog legs have only one, constant (and generally low) leverage ratio. They're great for mud clearance (because their low leverage means high rim/pad clearance), but lousy for generating braking force.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark McM said:


> ...They're great for mud clearance (because their low leverage means high rim/pad clearance), but lousy for generating braking force.


Great! If I'm behind any of you on a downhill with a hairpin at the bottom: Get out of my way.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I won't need to get out of your way, I can't stop anyway. At least I can make a godawful screeching sound like a world war 2 buzzbomb and I rattle down the hill. An elegant sport this is, almost like ballet but with more sensible footware.


----------

